# Teich wird nicht klar! Hilfe!



## Marcel90 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo 
ich habe nach einem Wasserwechsel in meinem Teich das Problem dass dieser nicht mehr sauber wird.. Es sind 4 Koi in dem Teich ca. 30 - 50 cm. Der Teichinhalt beträgt etwas um die 6000 Liter. Als Filter habe ich einen Oase FIltoclear 6000 und jetzt da ich dachte dass dieser FIlter nicht mehr reicht noch einen FIltoclear 3000 dazu. An einen Tag in der Woche konnte ich einmal die kompletten fast 2m auf den Grund schauen. Es war Aber auch sehr kalt und die Fische haben sich so gut wie nicht bewegt. Wenn es Warm wird WIrd das wasser sofort wieder trübe und die Fische Aktiver. Ich habe sogar das gefühl wenn der FIlter läuft wird es dreckiger. Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut und ein Glas mit dem gefilterten wasser füllt sieht man sehr sehr feine Teile die sich nach einiger zeit auch absetzen. Wie kann man diese herausfiltern? ich hatte nun schon Probiert beide FIlter in reihe zu schrauben. also erst den großen FIlter und dann den kleinen FIlter mit einer Pumpe aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den/die Filter noch feiner Filtern zu lassen? oder was ist mein eigentliches Problem dass dies nicht sauber wird?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Schmeiß hier doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich rein. 6000 Liter und 2 Meter tief, kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen... Wie lange existiert dein Teich den schon?


----------



## Ida17 (3. Mai 2016)

Moin Marcel90 und herzlich Willkommen im Forum! 

Beschreibe deinen Teich doch mal ein bisschen, vielleicht mit Bildern? Dass dein Teich nicht immer klar ist kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Beispielsweise Schwebealgen die aktiv werden oder deine Fische gründeln und wühlen dabei Mulm auf oder durch das unbeständige Wetter kommt es zu einem Bakteriensterben oder oder oder...  

PS: 6000l für 4 Koi der Größe ist verdammt wenig, aber das nur am Rande möchte jetzt keine Besatzdiskussion starten.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Mai 2016)

Ah Holger kam mir zuvor


----------



## Nori (3. Mai 2016)

Da muss man schon auf den Besatz eingehen (die Faustformel lautet, auch wenn da bestimmt wieder Leute rummaulen: 10.000 Liter als Basis für eine Koihaltung und für jeden weiteren Fisch 1000 Liter - in deinem Fall also mindestens 14.000 Liter).
Wenn man in einem zu kleinen Teich Koi halten will, dann kann man nicht mit einer minimalen Filtertechnik arbeiten.

Beide Filter sind zu klein - der 3000-er ist für die Katz und der 6000-er taugt vielleicht für einen 1500-er Teich ohne Besatz (da können die Hersteller auf die Verpackung schreiben was sie wollen!)

Wenn du in etwa hinkommen willst, dann sollte der Filter mit 30.000 Liter oder besser noch mit 60.000 Liter beworben werden - ne UVC in der Größenordnung von 20-40 Watt sollte auch vorhanden sein.
Die Pumpe sollte bei der Voraussetzung (!) das Teichvolumen einmal pro Stunde umwälzen

Gruß Nori


----------



## krallowa (3. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Daten beim Oase FIltoclear 6000
Geeig. für Teiche mit Koi (m³):1,5
Beim 3000er schreiben sie erst gar nichts von Koi.

Mehr muss man nicht sagen.

Doch eins noch: Um die 6000 Liter (wahrscheinlich weniger) bei fast 2m (auch nur geschätzt) und dann 4 Koi in der Größe


----------



## Lion (3. Mai 2016)

hallo Marcel90,
gebe einen Teichstarter hinzu, durch die aktuellen Temperatur-Veränderungen benötigt
jede Filteranlage wesentlich länger, um dieses selber zu realisieren.

Léon


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> gebe einen Teichstarter hinzu


 ... oder aber:
Etwas Mulm vom Teichboden entnehmen und diesen in den Filter 'schmeißen'. In dem Mulm/Schmodder ist genug Biologie drin, dieser muss 'nur' durchströmt werden ... (Langes Thema ...)
Das Geld für den Teichstarter bitte auf mein Konto überweisen, meine KtoNr. schicke ich per PN.
Merke:
Filter dürfen niemals in Richtung 'klinisch rein' gereinigt werden. Filterschwämme etwas ausdrücken, fertig.

Ansonsten:
Zu Teich- und Filtergröße wurde bereits etwas gesagt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

schonmal nach einer UVC gefragt?


----------



## Nori (3. Mai 2016)

Da brauchst du ja fast ein Mikroskopier-Werkzeug um Teichboden-Schmodder in einen schuhkartongroßen Druckfilter zu "injizieren" .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## lomaschu (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich habe auch immer wieder mal grünes Wasser, sieht nicht gut aus, schadet aber auch nicht. Na ja, ich sauge den Teich auch schon manchmal aus und mache damit auch einen Teil-Wasserwechsel. Meinen Filter habe ich ``einfach und ich meine genial`` erweitert. Beim Billig-Laden Damen Strumpfhosen kaufen (€ 0,99 für zwei = vier Füße), Beine abschneiden und mit Kabelbinder einmal die Woche am Teichauslauf festmachen. Unglaublich was da noch aus dem Filter rauskommt.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten da schon mal was vorbereitet:

VLCVF I
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionierender-very-low-cost-vliesfilter.23328/

VLCVF II
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/

VLCVF III
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/


----------

